# Biting my ears



## Eth3real (Jun 17, 2009)

I think my ears must smell interesting to my little hedgie.
Yesterday, I was lying on the couch with her for a long while, with no problems. She was asleep most of that time, and when she woke up, she walked right over my hand and arm, up to my face. I didn't think anything of it. Then she started sniffing my ear, and bit it!
Later on, I had her on the couch again, like normal. I wanted to see if it was just my ears, or if she was mad and bit me earlier. I put my other ear up close to her, and she started to smell it and went to nip at it again.
I figure she doesn't want to eat it, but just wants to annoint (there might have been a residual smell of rubbing alcohol from cleaning my earrings), but I don't think I'm going to let her chew my ear for that. lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe she thought you needed extra piercings. :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

My hedgie has a thing for shiny things. He LOVES chasing and trying to bite anything that's shiny(So I let him chase, but not bite...For obvious reasons, but it's the only thing he'd actively seek out, other than mealies). He's gone after my mom's watch before when she tried to hold him :lol: 

So it's possible that she likes your earrings. ^_^


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

it could be the shiny! or you taste good. or both...my goofball like to play tug o' war w/ my bellybutton ring. it isn't allowed but i have had a lot of surgery so i don't have many working nerves in the abdominal area...he's figured out he can be cute & pretend to cuddle or take a nap & start chomping away...i don't feel much & think he's just trying to get comfy until he slips up & gets really into it & tugs too hard. :roll: :roll: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------

